# Sqyre's Brewstand



## sqyre (11/2/07)

Howdy all  

Since hosting the '06 Xmas Case Swap i have been persauded to throw in the towel on K+K and to cross to the Dark Side and start brewing All-Grain / Partials. I decided a long time ago that brewing in the kitchen or knocking up a batch on the back verandah is just too much of a pain in the arse for me (for various reasons) and after seeing all the awsome brew stands posted on AHB i thought " I'm gunna do that ". Its nice to have everything in its place ready to do what it has to do without looking for pots, containers, measuring cups etc.

After toying with various designs for stands and wether to use march pumps or have a gravity fed compact tower, etc. etc. i relized that most designs are based on the enviroment they are placed in. Either it will be too high or too wide/long but thankfully i dont have that issue where i am. ( i knew there was a good reason i put 3meter ceilings downstairs in the shed.)



So here is some pics of my new " Project"

Still lots of work to do...water lines, burner mount,gas bottle holder, platform to access upper levels, wiring, etc, etc.


*EDIT- Due to Upload quota, pics have been moved to page 3 of post.
*View attachment 11402
View attachment 11403

View attachment 11406

View attachment 11404
View attachment 11405






Sqyre...


----------



## fixa (11/2/07)

Mate, that looks awesome! well done!


----------



## PostModern (11/2/07)

I like it! Quite unique.


----------



## Jye (11/2/07)

I like the colour... might make the brew days faster  

What type of paint did you use and do you think it will hold up to the heat? Ive just painted my stand with stove paint and after one brew it is fine. The instructions actually say heating the paint will make it harder and this can be seen by comparing the areas away from the burner.

Cant wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## MVZOOM (11/2/07)

That's awesome!


----------



## johnno (11/2/07)

Bloody Nice!!!

I have brewstand envy.

cheers
johnno


----------



## InCider (11/2/07)

Sqyre, them pics is beer porno!  

Great work. Maybe a Brewerhood logo as well on the side? Tuff as nails.


----------



## sqyre (11/2/07)

Thanks guys...  



Jye said:


> I like the colour... might make the brew days faster
> 
> What type of paint did you use and do you think it will hold up to the heat? Ive just painted my stand with stove paint and after one brew it is fine. The instructions actually say heating the paint will make it harder and this can be seen by comparing the areas away from the burner.
> Cant wait to hear how it goes.



Yeh i just used White Knight cheapo spray cans... i was toying with idea of buying a litre tin of another brand and spray it up with the gun but spray can was more convienent.. We shall see how it holds up when i get the 3ring fired up.. :blink: 

i also thought about using engine enamel or oven paint but that stuff is expensive and often needs to be baked on..
Sqyre...


----------



## Franko (11/2/07)

Nice Job Sqyre
That could be the Red Rocket II
Franko


----------



## winkle (11/2/07)

Looks effing fantastic Sqyre, well done :super:


----------



## browndog (11/2/07)

Looking good Brucie,
Lucky you are the burly type mate, I don't envy you filling your HLT (unless you are going to plumb your hot water supply to it or use a hose) Lifting buckets of scalding hot water over my head was what made me go for a system with a pump. Are you going for an electric HLT or gas? Better get a move on you have about 2 weeks at the most to get an AG under your belt to bring to the Bat Cave.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/07)

Welcome to the *Dark Side*

That is a very unique brew stand.

Sh^%#$T...goto go and do my second hop add.....


----------



## sqyre (11/2/07)

browndog said:


> Looking good Brucie,
> Lucky you are the burly type mate, I don't envy you filling your HLT (unless you are going to plumb your hot water supply to it or use a hose) Lifting buckets of scalding hot water over my head was what made me go for a system with a pump. Are you going for an electric HLT or gas? Better get a move on you have about 2 weeks at the most to get an AG under your belt to bring to the Bat Cave.
> 
> cheers
> ...



Yeh mate i will plumb it all up so all i have to do is turn on the tap... I also want to have a hose spray gun with jet and fine spray for washing out and controlling boil overs...

The HLT is electric, a brand new 3600 watt screw in element with solid state relay for temp control.

View attachment 11408


Also picked up myself up a 3 ring burner and made a chiller coil.(was bragging to Mothballs the other day how well i can wrap a coil and this one turned out like crap..lol :blink: )

View attachment 11409


Sqyre...


----------



## mika (11/2/07)

Whoa ! :blink: how many metres of what size copper in the chilling coil ??


----------



## sqyre (11/2/07)

mika_lika said:


> Whoa ! :blink: how many metres of what size copper in the chilling coil ??



I know... i went a bit silly  . i wanted a nice even coil with say 1/2 inch gap between each wrap..

*Note to self - dont wrap copper coil drunk...

It's just under 18meters of 1/2 inch copper pipe...


----------



## mika (11/2/07)

Man, that must of cost a small fortune. What have you used to insulate the Mash Tun ? It's looking pretty spesh.


----------



## Wortgames (11/2/07)

So is now a good time for me to sing the praises of messy coils? h34r:

Neat coils look great, but they make it really easy for little convection currents to set up and act as insulators between the coils and the liquid.

For good heat exchange you want maximum turbulence and interference. Make it impossible for the moving water to get where it wants to go without being seriously inconvenienced. I've tried both ways, and messy wins.

You can also do it drunk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/07)

_*Note to self - dont wrap copper coil drunk...*_

Dont worry about it. I wound my chiller after a small number of longnecks, and, basically, it works a treat. Is some what uglier than yours, but it still works all the same


----------



## Tony (11/2/07)

i made mine with 18 meters of 1/2 inch copper and it cost me $60 for the roll from a plumbing shop.

I did get it at tradies rates though.

I think its about $95 to the IT types  

cools a 50 liter batch no problems.

Will be even better when i get my wirlpooling hooked up the the pump and keep it flowing over the coil.

Squire....... the stand looks great...... very enginuative of you. Its simple, and it will work with bells on.

Where does the pump go :lol: 

cheers


----------



## sqyre (11/2/07)

Would you believe i actualy scored 2x 18meter rolls for 2 bottles of JimBeam? 

(which i got on special for 2 for $50) :lol: :super: 

Mash tun is insulated with approx 50mm of medium-High density blue foam stuff from clark rubber. I still have to finish off the top with a plasic or timber ring and a lid...

Sqyre...


----------



## devo (11/2/07)

mmm brew porn, someone hand me a box of kleenex  



seriously though, that is an impressive frame.


----------



## TidalPete (12/2/07)

sqyre said:


> Mash tun is insulated with approx 50mm of medium-High density blue foam stuff from clark rubber. I still have to finish off the top with a plasic or timber ring and a lid...
> Sqyre...



Well done Bruce. It looks like it's going to turn out great. :beerbang: 
What is that rigid outer shell that holds your insulation in place on the mash tun. I've seen it before somewhere?

:beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/07)

Looks like a plastic drum to me.One of those 60ltr drums that has been cut down


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/2/07)

Well done Brucey  Love the hexagonal stand . its not going anywhere in a hurry very solid and safy looking .. 

Oh you'll enjoy brewing on that.. 

Bloody fantastic.. 

:beer:


----------



## Mothballs (12/2/07)

The setup looks great mate. I see you have got the mash tun well and truly sorted. When are you going to fire it up? If you think your chiller looks crap I would hate to think what you think of mine


----------



## sqyre (12/2/07)

TidalPete said:


> Well done Bruce. It looks like it's going to turn out great.
> What is that rigid outer shell that holds your insulation in place on the mash tun. I've seen it before somewhere?





> Looks like a plastic drum to me.One of those 60ltr drums that has been cut down



Spot on Stu... my old drum for putting my bulk dextrose in...not gunna need it now.

Untill i get a grain mill...  :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/2/07)

Truly a thing of beauty, you do good work with the welder too. I bet your looking forward to your first mash.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## sqyre (4/3/07)

Oky doky, time for an UPDATE,UPDATE,UPdate,update,update....

I've been workin away at the brewstand this weekend checking for leaks etc. and she's nearly ready.
I reckon she will have her first brew boilin before the end of the week.

I have included a few small mods to help waste less water. 
The chiller coil is plumbed in and its water flows back into my main watertank. 

Plus i have plumbed up the hotwater system to it so i can fill the HLT directly with hot water (no lifting buckets) plus all the cool water that flows before the hotwater comes through the line is also diverted back to my water tank.

The mash tun is hinged and with handles for easy dumping of spent grain and washing out. (i pinched this idea off someone on AHB but cant remember who.Great idea!)
And i have also plumbed in a water gun for washing out which also has a mist setting for controlling boilovers.
I just have a few more bits and pieces to fit and she will be ready for the test and tune.  
Here are a few pics.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/07)

That is one seriously horn piece of gear

Plumbed hot water should make things heaps easier...


----------



## Yeasty (4/3/07)

fark me, id hate to think if u got serious :blink: 

good work :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (4/3/07)

Looking really excellent Brucey, you can be proud of yourself. :beerbang: 
Can't really say I've noticed but are you left-handed?

:beer:


----------



## sqyre (4/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Looking really excellent Brucey, you can be proud of yourself. :beerbang:
> Can't really say I've noticed but are you left-handed?
> 
> :beer:





No not left handed, why do you ask pete?


----------



## lucas (4/3/07)

jebuus... makes my little "no tool" stand from bunnings look like the piece of crap that it is. that there, is a work of art. straight to the pool room 'n' all that


----------



## InCider (4/3/07)

Bruce, It's brilliant.

Do you work in the steel fabrication industry by chance?  


It's porn...






Sean


----------



## Zizzle (4/3/07)

Love your style Bruce. Nothing half-arsed.


----------



## Pumpy (4/3/07)

sqyre said:


> Oky doky, time for an UPDATE,UPDATE,UPdate,update,update....
> 
> I've been workin away at the brewstand this weekend checking for leaks etc. and she's nearly ready.
> I reckon she will have her first brew boilin before the end of the week.
> ...


----------



## yardy (4/3/07)

very nice work. :super:


----------



## TidalPete (4/3/07)

sqyre said:


> No not left handed, why do you ask pete?



Brucey,

I'm right-handed so if I was to carry something up the stops I would tend to have the rail on my LHS.
Perhaps having the rail nearest your gear (On the RHS) acts as a safety barrier against accidental slipping, etc. :unsure: 
Maybe it's just me?
You setup is looking really great mate.
:beer:


----------



## Fents (4/3/07)

Left side right side, thats bloody hot! check the stairs FFS!


----------



## sqyre (4/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Brucey,
> 
> I'm right-handed so if I was to carry something up the stops I would tend to have the rail on my LHS.
> Perhaps having the rail nearest your gear (On the RHS) acts as a safety barrier against accidental slipping, etc. :unsure:
> ...



No worries Pete, the whole thing will get moved into the corner once i clean out the crap from the corner of the shed so if i fall off all i can do is bang my head on the wall.. wouldn't be the first time.  

EDIT: LOL at Fents post. :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## browndog (5/3/07)

Love your work Brucey, that is one original sculpture you have there mate. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (5/3/07)

Shit Hot and Shiny Brucey


----------



## Ross (6/3/07)

it's all been said - bloody top work 
sqyre :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (6/3/07)

looks great mate

and i was the hinge guy. 

makes it easy hey

cheers


----------



## Fents (6/3/07)

So where do i put my order in sqyre? How much is the RRP? :super:


----------



## sqyre (6/3/07)

Thanks for the votes of confidence guys just hope she does the job.

Tony - Great idea.. I will have to make mention of your hingeing idea in my gallery.

Please dont ask me how much i have spent..prefer not to know these things.. :unsure: 

I also relized this morning i have forgotten the 3 ring burner stand..  wont get too far without that..

Sqyre..


----------



## PistolPatch (6/3/07)

Only just saw this Sqyre - niiiiice!

Send Asher a PM on what height to have your burner at. He has a brilliant brewery but he wants to lower his burner a tad to prevent the dreaded yellow flame. Hopefully he can give you an exact height to aim for.

Talk soon,
Pat


----------



## yardy (7/3/07)

hey sqyre,
would appreciate a few tips on how you did the sight glass for your HLT, materials etc.
are you a boily by any chance ?

cheers & tia

yard


----------



## bindi (7/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Brucey,
> 
> I'm right-handed so if I was to carry something up the stops I would tend to have the rail on my LHS.
> Perhaps having the rail nearest your gear (On the RHS) acts as a safety barrier against accidental slipping, etc. :unsure:
> ...




Ah  that explains why I have my steps on that side being a lefty, you fitters think of stuff like that.

Edit: Removed smartarse comment.


----------



## sqyre (7/3/07)

yardy said:


> hey sqyre,
> would appreciate a few tips on how you did the sight glass for your HLT, materials etc.
> are you a boily by any chance ?
> 
> ...





No not a boily... not anything really, maybe a little bit of everything.. :huh: 

As for the sight glass i am to see how it handles 80+ degree water as i havent finished wiring up the HLT yet.

Its just a few brass elbows with hose clamps and a piece of clear nylon? tube...

Probably melt or explode or something i will keep you posted.



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre (15/3/07)

Hey Fella's,

I got the HLT wired up and the 3ring burner mount set up.

Very happy with the HLT once it was wired the right way around. Sat there humming away on full blast and after 10min was 3 degrees colder.. :blink: Turned the knob right down and she fired up real good. 

Did a small trial run to check for leaks with about 25litres.

The HLT took the 25 litres of 64 degree hot tap water up and over 80degrees in about 10minutes..

Then i ran it through the mashtun, (just checked for leaks didn't check temp holding ability) then into the kettle. This then brought the 68ish degree water up to 100degrees in about 20minutes. Not too sure if thats ok but there are a few mods ican do to get a bit more heat out of the burner. 

Max. hieght is still about 20mm more than when if the keg actually sat on the burner so maybe it needs to go a touch higher??

Plus the holes i drilled around the base has the burner running lovely now, before it was sort of chokeing.

So possibly a full size run through on saturday morn to check temps and i may have my first AG in the fermenter by the end of the weekend. B) 



Heres a couple of pics of the burner mount.



Sqyre...


----------



## Fents (15/3/07)

:beerbang: :super:


----------



## sqyre (15/3/07)

Oh yeh, i also noticed a serious difference between my mounted thermometer and my little hand held jobby in the Mash Tun. Which raises the question which do i believe?? 

i think the mounted one is a little cooler as the the mash tun wasnt pre-heated...??? so the stainless tank its screwed into might still be absorbing the heat.??

I checked the temp only a few minutes after i put the water in... 

I will have a look when i do the full run-through.



Sqyre...


----------



## Darren (15/3/07)

sqyre said:


> Oh yeh, i also noticed a serious difference between my mounted thermometer and my little hand held jobby in the Mash Tun. Which raises the question which do i believe??
> 
> i think the mounted one is a little cooler as the the mash tun wasnt pre-heated...??? so the stainless tank its screwed into might still be absorbing the heat.??
> 
> ...




Squire,

I could be wrong but I reckon you need your mash to be continually stirred to acheive consistent temps through-out. You can have the most sensitive measuring device but if there are hot and cool spots throughout it doesnt make a rat's difference.

Just make sure you give it a good stir ( to breakup dough balls and distribute heat) and she'll be apples.

cheers

Darren

EDIT
I know, doe"s don"t have balls


----------



## Barramundi (15/3/07)

i know im a running a bit slow on it but great lookin brew stand !!!


----------



## Screwtop (15/3/07)

Darren said:


> Squire,
> 
> I could be wrong but I reckon you need your mash to be continually stirred to acheive consistent temps through-out. You can have the most sensitive measuring device but if there are hot and cool spots throughout it doesnt make a rat's difference.
> 
> ...




Darren made a funny!!!!

He is spot on Brucey! Stir well and allow 5 min rise time for the mash before even looking at the thermometer, otherwise you will be trying to adjust for events that are yet to occur. The mash tun sinks some of the heat introduced. I have used the mash tun specific heat/thermal mass setting in Beersmith to compensate for the losses in my system, even offset for losses between the HLT and MLT (hose) to compensate. This gives me the required temp in the HLT. My system uses a SS MLT and requires the Mash tun specific/thermal mass set to 350 cal/gram degree to allow for losses between preparation and delivery. Achieves the desired strike temp exactly after 5 min rise time.


----------



## Darren (15/3/07)

Evening Squire,

(I know I should have put that in the original post).

Just looked back at you set-up. Looks great!!!.

Is it all run by gravity?

cheers


Darren


----------



## domonsura (15/3/07)

Geeeeezzzz....upgrade the vessels to a few hundred litres, and you have a commercial brewery!! Quite impressed by the standard of that stand (especially the stairs!) Real nice work! Is that just painted or powdercoated?

VERY tidy,you'll still be showing off with that one in a couple of decades!


----------



## sqyre (16/3/07)

Thanks for the heads up guys i will remember those tips mainly the 5min wait.



Domonsura- just painted with spray packs mate... easy touchup when things go bang.  



Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (16/3/07)

Sqyre,
chuck a windshield around the burner to increase effencicy(sp) and you've got the prize.


----------



## sqyre (16/3/07)

winkle said:


> Sqyre,
> chuck a windshield around the burner to increase effencicy(sp) and you've got the prize.





I just close the shed door...  



Sqyre..


----------



## domonsura (16/3/07)

bang?? ouch.....hope there's not too many of those for ya...

(lol...I got a different take on your sig there...'what doesn't kill ya, maims you for life and makes you wish it had.....' )


----------



## sqyre (16/3/07)

domonsura said:


> bang?? ouch.....hope there's not too many of those for ya...
> 
> (lol...I got a different take on your sig there...'what doesn't kill ya, maims you for life and makes you wish it had.....' )





Dont quite follow....???? :blink: 



EDIT: Ahhhh!!!! OK i forgot about the post back on the other page..

(sorry i may not be very bright but i can lift heavy weights....and cut them, weld them together,etc.)


----------



## domonsura (16/3/07)

never mind, I was just playing on words...


----------



## sqyre (18/3/07)

NEWSFLASH!!!

Brewstand Saves Dinner!!!

A woodhill family was almost sent into a hungry frensy after a disasterous start to the evening meal.

After deciding early that day that that a roast chicken would be tonights tasty meal the Sqyre family (name changed to protect the guilty) worked all afternoon in preperation for the delicous feast. After stuffing the chicken with a mix of delectable herbs and spices and a coating of seasoning to die for. 

 Mr Sqyre then proceded to prepare the Weber BBQ for cooking. This is where the days events took an unwelcome turn for the worst. In her haste, Mrs Sqyre had inadvertantly forgotten to purchase the firelighters to ignight the heat beads. After many minutes of insufferable cursing and violent acts involving a foot, a thong,a cattle dog and 20 meters of garden hose. Mr Sqyre then regained his composure and set to the task of solving the problem. 

 After several minutes of diluded, strained looks as if violently constipated, Mr Sqyre lept to his feet and yelled "Eureka!!!" grabbing the Heatbead holders from the weber he dashed to his trusty Brewstand where he tore his Brew kettle from its constraints and placed the the Heatbeads upon the "Heavenly Stairway's" 3 ring burner. After a very short period of time a smile of gratude beamed across the Brewstand owners face as his "Boiling vessel of Love" had fired up the beads and saved the day. 

 And so may we all show our gratitude to the unsung hero's of the world know only as Brewstands, may they continue their valiant quest to make the world a better place. .


----------



## bonj (18/3/07)

Yay for the brewstand... facilitator of fine crafted ales, and roasted chickens!


----------



## browndog (18/3/07)

PATTTTT..........
Here is another one for your classic posts post Mate  

cheers

Browndog









sqyre said:


> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> Brewstand Saves Dinner!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/07)

Brucey, funny bastard! 

Is there going to be a design release for the "Heavenly Stairway Brew Sculpture" .. Building a Stairway to heaven.

That song will be your Nemisis Bruce


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

browndog said:


> PATTTTT..........
> Here is another one for your classic posts post Mate
> 
> cheers
> ...



Browndog, you are so right! That post's going straight to the AHB poolroom.* (A few more of Screwtop's need to go there as well if someone has time to find them!)

I swear I nearly wet myself when I read that Sqyre.

Advertisement: Frivoulous posters on AHB please read this


----------

